# Is it possible to buy Safariland 6004 shrouds on their own?



## Mac_NZ (Jan 5, 2011)

My mates who's now a cop and just made it to AOS (SWAT) wants a LH Safariland 6004 for a Glock 17, I have 3 of them in various setups but they are for Sig 226s, I have a spare paddle/thigh thingy for him but was wondering if he could get the shroud on its own to save some cash.

They get some belt mounted version and the screw holes are different to the 6004.  He's having dramas drawing it with his armour over the top and doesn't like it on the vest like the rest of his cronies do.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 6, 2011)

Which belt holster is he using?  If it uses Safariland's UBL attachment, he can use this http://www.safariland.com/DutyGear/duty/qls.aspx .  It allows one to rapidly switch the holster from belt mounted to the 6004 shroud and back again just by squeezing a locking fork.  I use this system and it's great- it saved me from buying two holsters.  I switch often depending on the uniform of the day and what I'm doing, so it's very convenient.

Alternatively, Safariland does sell just the shroud.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 6, 2011)

Cheers for that mate.  I didn't even realise you could do that now.
Should be able to get him squared away on the cheap then.


----------



## JJ_BPK (Jan 6, 2011)

FOG note:
"I would suggest that your friend learn what his team uses. If the SOP is chest, learn it.. He should not be re-inventing team standards until he has enough experience to argue the merits of change.. "
FOG off..

As to the holster??  Is this what you mean by shroud??

http://www.opticsplanet.net/safariland-6004-10-tactical-leg-shroud-holster-6004-10-2.html

 Try ebay. There seems to be bunches of kit being sold by returning GI's  Also,, try the Glock in your Sig holster,, it may fit??  Mine did..  I have a new to me, S&W 945 PC, 4 inch,, and wanted to find a holster. The 945 PC is not a common pistol so looking for holsters is a pita.  I was looking for a rig I can wear while hunting, that will not fall out in a tree stand..  Here is what I found.. YMMV... The 6004 for a Sig 220 fits my S&W 945 nicely.. I think I took about 3/4 inch off with the chop-saw for length.  Here is a matrix of different pistoles I found to be marginaly interchangeable. This is based on my search for a S&W 945 PC, 4 inch rig. Bonus: I also found my G23 fit several alternative holsters. Leather or Kydex are the easiest, as you can wet/heat & re-bone.

645-745-845-4526-4546-4506-4505-4565-1006 = 5" 945
457-4513-4553-4513tsw = 3 3/4" 945
4516-4536-4556 = 3 1/2" 945
4563tsw-4566-4576-4583tsw-sig 220/226 = 4"  945
Sig 228/229 = 6906, 4013 and 4516.
Sig 239 = 3913 = Glock 23 holster.

Good Luck..


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 6, 2011)

Which squad did your mate did a spot on?


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 6, 2011)

He's in Christchurch mate.  He topped his selection course, used to be a Sniper in the Bn and they where pretty keen to get him but he had to do the 2 years as a GDB first.

It was great when he was a GDB, we used to try and get him to investigate underwear thefts.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 6, 2011)

Translate GDB for us Yanks?


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 6, 2011)

policemedic said:


> Translate GDB for us Yanks?



line unit as to say "street cop" General Duties Branch


----------



## policemedic (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 6, 2011)

Mac_NZ said:


> PB is most correct, General Dogs Body.



Was there any doubt


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 6, 2011)

Never lol.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 6, 2011)

Mac_NZ said:


> He's in Christchurch mate.  He topped his selection course, used to be a Sniper in the Bn and they where pretty keen to get him but he had to do the 2 years as a GDB first.
> 
> It was great when he was a GDB, we used to try and get him to investigate underwear thefts.



Big area to cover...he'll have fun 

Should be a shoe in for STG in a couple more years (or sooner) too.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah we work with the Southern guys a fair bit for green role and he has already come to their attention.  Good bunch of a blokes, I have a hat they gave me but don't wear it because it would get some strange looks lol.


----------

